# mini-donkey rescue



## SuziB (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there a mini-donkey rescue organization in northeast Montana or even in extreme western North Dakota?


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 15, 2005)

Since no one has answered I will, but not much to say.

I think anyone that rescues miniature horses would also rescue miniature donkeys. Wouldn't be geared to just donkeys or mules. So check in your area for rescues, even any type of equine rescue would probably take in miniatures of any type.


----------



## SuziB (Jul 15, 2005)

Sandy S. said:


> Since no one has answered I will, but not much to say.
> I think anyone that rescues miniature horses would also rescue miniature donkeys.  Wouldn't be geared to just donkeys or mules.  So check in your area for rescues, even any type of equine rescue would probably take in miniatures of any type.
> 
> 425210[/snapback]
> ​



Hey, Sandy!

Thank you for replying. I know of NO equine rescue organizations of ANY kind in this part of Montana. I did not know whether there were any in western North Dakota.

I tend to do my own rescuing by purchasing unwanted horses, mini-mules, etc. from the local stockyards to keep them from going to the canners. Trouble is, I have run out of room for anything other than a very small donkey.

SuziB


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 15, 2005)

I have never heard of any done your way. I do donkey rescue, but its not thru a organization..I do it completely on my own, some of the poor donekys I have rescued are in horrible shape, but once they get to me..they have a forever retirement home. Its such a very good feeling to help these unwanted donkeys out! Even if you can only save one from "being shipped" its a very rewarding feeling! There are pictures else where on this forum of some of the donekys I have rescued, including Clementine, who was skin and bones and foaled just 8 short weeks after I got to her! Corinne


----------

